# Does anyone fish for Saugeye at Lake Loramie?



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just looking at the DNR prospect page for Lake Loramie and this is what I read.

Saugeye - Stocked about 1.3 million fingerlings since 1999. An October 2003 survey produced excellent numbers of 1-3 pound fish. A 27", 9-pound saugeye was caught in February 2002. Try casting or trolling crankbaits in May and June. From July-September, use jigs and plastic twister tails tipped with a piece of nightcrawler. Tailwaters below dam can be extremely productive during spring when lots of water is flowing over the dam. In spring 2004, many limit catches of 13-18 inch fish were taken in the tailwaters. Ice fishing with minnows or ice jigs also works. OUTLOOK: VERY GOOD 

Why don't I read about anyone fishing for saugeye at Lake Loramie? Is this an untapped fishery? I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about Loramie saugeye fishing in the lake rather than below the spillway. As far as I know the only saugeye fishing done at Loramie is below the spillway and I'm thinking there has got to be a lot of big saugeye in that lake if you know how and where to catch them. Any ideas?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think dip has fished for them in the past..Mybe he can answer.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

not sure I have ever heard of anyone fishing for them in the main lake. Couldn't see why you couldn't bait up with minnows, cast from shore or troll like at Indian Lake. It just isn't done. I work with a guy who lives on the lake and fishes bass tournys there. I will give him a call and see what he says.


----------



## cemotech (Aug 1, 2004)

I have fished Loramie quite alot over the last couple years and the only Saugeyes I have caught were at the spillway. I don't target any fish in particular, however. Fishing has been slow so far this year, even the bluegills aren't biting. if you have any success let us know.

Mike


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

while i have boasted that i have caught more saugereyes outta loramie than anyone else i have never caught one on purpose! all by throw net! i don't even try the spillway anymore because even if it dries up and all the fish are DEAD there still seems to be people "fishing" 24/7! last summer i stopped to see how dry the spillway was and saw a guy WITH HIP WADERS ON fishing that one puddle at the base of the dam standing on the dried up crick bed! that looked like some EXCITING ANGLING! been told that the bridge on the road going back to filburn's island can be productive and have seen millions fishing the bridge on luthman road. have netted some saugereyes at both places. that's all i got.


----------

